# morbark twister 12



## brett moir (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a morbark twister 12 and not very good access to service support here in NZ. I was adjusting the clutch the other day and noticed that with the engine off and the clutch engaged if I rapped on the drum drive belt there was a knocking noise coming from inside the clutch housing. Not sure if this is normal 'play' and has always been there or if its new and perhaps the pilot or roller bearings need adjustment. If anyone who knows this chipper and could help I would appreciate it.


----------



## treeoperations (Sep 1, 2009)

sorry i cant help you with you problem exactly but if you do get stuck on something try steve cartright at power x equipment he is the bandit dealer for nz and alot of the parts are interchangeable.

load lift the dealer for morbark are useless when it comes to the chippers you would probably have more luck with the morbark dealers in rotorua (cant think of the name) but i know they do the tub grinders and stuff.

good luck with ya problem


----------



## ArborquipSP (Sep 1, 2009)

What type of clutch is it? Twin Disc, Rockford, NACD, Auto Clutch? If it is the last one Auto Clutch your splines may be worn out. Auto clutchs are spring loaded like a automotive clutch. The others have a handle that is hard to push on to engage the clutch. 

Scott


----------



## brett moir (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for your help guys. Its a twin disk clutch and has only done 300hrs. Having a guy look at it today.


----------



## ArborquipSP (Sep 1, 2009)

Twin discs have a lot of moving parts in them. It could be just jarring them when you hit on the belts. 

Scott


----------



## Paul001 (Sep 1, 2009)

What motor? If you wouldn't mind pm me your serial number.


----------



## brett moir (Sep 1, 2009)

I had a guy look at it today, it is just the pressure plate rocking back and forward when I hit on the belts, no worries there. The problem now is I left them servicing the engine and when I returned they had pumped all the bearings (feedwheel, drum) full of grease when these are sealed bearings requiring 1 shot of grease every 40hrs and 1000hrs respectively. Don't know whether the seals are popped or not.


----------



## treeoperations (Sep 4, 2009)

hey brett sorry to hijack ya thread but where bouts up north are ya as i may have job up there.

cheers karl


----------



## brett moir (Sep 5, 2009)

Based in Kerikeri, we cover Whangarei north.


----------



## treeoperations (Sep 6, 2009)

brett moir said:


> Based in Kerikeri, we cover Whangarei north.



i will drop ya a pm with my mobile number if i get the job for the right price.
its client i do about 20g with in auckland a year but he's as tight as a camels ass hole in a sandstorm.


----------



## brett moir (Sep 6, 2009)

no worries


----------



## Tricky Tree Man (Nov 23, 2011)

Is your machine running sweet now? and why did you choose a Morbark chipper? These are new to me and i am looking at possibly purchasing one also but have always been sold on Bandits in the past...
Cheers


----------



## brett moir (Nov 23, 2011)

Tricky Tree Man said:


> Is your machine running sweet now? and why did you choose a Morbark chipper? These are new to me and i am looking at possibly purchasing one also but have always been sold on Bandits in the past....
> Cheers



Hey bro, I have sold the machine (and the business with it:msp_biggrin but it was a good chipper. No probs with it in about 2 years of use. They are much the same as Bandit, many parts are interchangeable. The morbark agent in NZ (was Loadlift, not sure now) suck. So if you have the money I would go Bandit but the morbark are a good chipper and slightly cheaper.


----------



## kiwidiesel (Nov 23, 2011)

brett moir said:


> Hey bro, I have sold the machine (and the business with it:msp_biggrin but it was a good chipper. No probs with it in about 2 years of use. They are much the same as Bandit, many parts are interchangeable. The morbark agent in NZ (was Loadlift, not sure now) suck. So if you have the money I would go Bandit but the morbark are a good chipper and slightly cheaper.



Try the new 12 inch Hansa. Very impressive.


----------



## treeoperations (Nov 23, 2011)

the smaller hansas id go for if i didnt have my bandit but there new 12inch machine i wouldnt be keen on, shoving a 12inch log into a disc at a right angle doesnt sound very nice to me, sounds like it would be extremely hard on the machine and use a heap of fuel to do it.


by the way bandit 990 i was looking at getting was cheaper to.


----------



## kiwidiesel (Nov 23, 2011)

treeoperations said:


> the smaller hansas id go for if i didnt have my bandit but there new 12inch machine i wouldnt be keen on, shoving a 12inch log into a disc at a right angle doesnt sound very nice to me, sounds like it would be extremely hard on the machine and use a heap of fuel to do it.
> 
> 
> by the way bandit 990 i was looking at getting was cheaper to.



We have a Bandit 65 and a Hansa C30 6 inch. Loved the Bandit until we put the Hansa up against it.
The 12 inch Hansa is a very good design. Has no trouble chipping 12 inch wood, makes good chip and throws it well. At 2500 kgs it is heavily built and very well thought out.


----------



## treeoperations (Nov 23, 2011)

you obviously like it, i just think about how much my chipper shakes when it gets a 4-6inch piece in there, going from that to 12 inch peice it must be shaking #### out of the machine, id be interested to know how long it takes before it begins show its weakness.


----------



## JIMMYTreeWizard (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Kiwidiesel,

We recently purchased the Hansa C30 as well but so far don't like it. Have you had any problems with yours? We have been having problems with the feed system mainly but the whole machine does not seem to chip that quickly. Are there any tricks to getting it working better?


----------



## kiwidiesel (Jan 31, 2012)

JIMMYTreeWizard said:


> Hi Kiwidiesel,
> 
> We recently purchased the Hansa C30 as well but so far don't like it. Have you had any problems with yours? We have been having problems with the feed system mainly but the whole machine does not seem to chip that quickly. Are there any tricks to getting it working better?


Sharp knives! We sharpen the knives as soon as the edge goes off them, usually once a week. The branches wont feed if the knives are blunt, because they arent being cut fast enough and just bounce around in the feed area. Also check the speed of the feed roller, if it is too fast the wood is fed against the disk before the next knife has had a chance to cut it. All the Hansa chippers in our area perform very well because the operators keep them sharp and the anvil spacings are set correctly. Is your machine the 42hp one that was at Hansa for a service last week?


----------



## treeoperations (Feb 11, 2012)

JIMMYTreeWizard said:


> Hi Kiwidiesel,
> 
> We recently purchased the Hansa C30 as well but so far don't like it. Have you had any problems with yours? We have been having problems with the feed system mainly but the whole machine does not seem to chip that quickly. Are there any tricks to getting it working better?





Should have bought another bandit mate. the bandit 65s with 40hp kubota motors haul ass.


----------

